

Winning any quiz – Quizup mobile application security issue - adi0x90
http://blog.attify.com/2014/12/26/quizup-ios-app-security-vulnerability-win-quiz/

======
ubertaco
Looks significantly more difficult than breaking competitor "Trivia Crack",
which evidently doesn't even try to secure answers:
[http://www.dailydot.com/technology/how-to-win-at-trivia-
crac...](http://www.dailydot.com/technology/how-to-win-at-trivia-crack/?tw=dd)

